# Last HT Room project for awhile... :(



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

There have been so many projects the last couple of months:


Custom built audio component rack
custom built DVD rack
custom built acoustic panels
Fishing new sub cable for stereo subs
New Receiver setup

One of the last things I have on deck is installing an Emotiva 12v trigger expansion module and replacing some old speaker cables that have started to turn green on one side behind my rack. That is on deck for completion this Wednesday. After that, I think I am finished in the room. I can't think of anything else I need to do at the moment. 

Oh wait, maybe something with REW and Audyssey. Or perhaps a new screen...


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you got pics of your completed setup? Maybe someone here can suggest a project if you post them.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

That's a good idea. I'll do that after I finish with re-wiring the rack and patch panel on Wednesday.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Careful though - there is no telling what we will come up with! :devil:


----------

